

LA follows NY with e-cig ban - onedev
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/5/5473064/los-angeles-joins-new-york-in-banning-e-cigarettes-in-public-spaces

======
atom-morgan
This is such a horrible idea for so many reasons. We're seeing what really
happens when drugs are legalized (enough). E-cigarettes have improved greatly
over the past year and are offering a safer and more health conscious
alternative to consume a drug.

Increase freedom for entrepreneurs to innovate and they'll find ways to make
it safer to consume drugs like nicotine because it's beneficial for them to do
so.

------
k3oni
I am completely missing to see the point in this ban.

You have e-cig's that do not create "smoke" so no second-hand smoking, they
don't contain additives and other crap, it's almost pure nicotine and no
tabacco, only water vapors.

It looks more like a push from tabacco companies than a state concerned for
it's citizens well being.

